# Ganymede und VEP



## reibi (30. Jun 2008)

Hallo ich nutze manchmal den Visual Editor um kleine Fenster mit SWT zu basten.

Als ich letztens meine Plugins bei Ganymede eingebaut habe : Is mir aufgefallen, dass ich nicht mehr unter "File-New-Visual Class" auswählen kann. 

Ich kann zwar den VE nutzen aber so goddies wie das ich easy ne "Visual Class" erstellen kann geht nicht mehr.

Vielleicht is das auch nur ne Einstellung? Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Kann man generell dieses Menü mit seinen eigenen Items bestücken?

Danke und Gruss  :applaus:


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2008)

Das mag einfach an einem fehlenden Wizard Shortcut liegen. Kannst du new Visual Class mit new -> other erstellen?


> Kann man generell dieses Menü mit seinen eigenen Items bestücken?


Welches? Das File Menü? Das ist abhängig von der Perspektive und wird von den PlugIns gesteuert.
Mach einen Rechsklick auf die Perspektive, und wähle customize. Dort kannst du unter allen verfügbaren Shortcuts wählen.


----------



## reibi (1. Jul 2008)

Hallo Wildcard

ja ... wie ich die Perspektive "custumizen" kann, weiss ich. ABER Punkt1 "der fehlende Shortcut-Wizard" sowas gibts wirklich nicht? Schade, das wäre aber echt mal ne super sache. Meinst Du sowas könnte man selber programmieren? Ich meine das wäre auch ne gute Sache für andere Leute ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

Du hast die Frage nicht beantwortet. Kannst du diesen Wizard bei new -> other auswählen?
Wenn ja, muss man da nichts Programmieren, sondern nur eine XML erstellen. Eine Sache von ein paar Minuten.


----------



## reibi (1. Jul 2008)

Ohh ja .. sorry .. klar kann ich machen!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

Also laut der plugin.xml im HEAD des VEP besteht der Wizard Shortcut für die Java Perspective:
http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde...ore/plugin.xml?root=Tools_Project&view=markup
Woher hast du die Eclipse 3.4 kompatible Version bezogen?


----------



## reibi (1. Jul 2008)

>Woher hast du die Eclipse 3.4 kompatible Version bezogen?
Hab ich über eclipse.org


Ich probiers grad mal aus ;-) Danke


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

Link? Der VE ist nach wie vor offiziell nur für Eclipse 3.2 freigegeben.


----------



## reibi (1. Jul 2008)

> Der VE ist nach wie vor offiziell nur für Eclipse 3.2 freigegeben.



Klar! Er hat aber trotzdem bei 3.3 prima funktioniert und funktioniert auch bei 3.4, nur leider ohne Shortcut!

Also die XML-Datei befindet sich in ne JarFile des PlugIns ... richtig? Und die ist ja nicht verändert worden. dh es muss andere Gründe geben, warums nicht geht.

Kennste noch na andere Möglichkeit hinter "New" ein Shortcut einzubauen?

Danke und Gruss ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

Das geht nur über PlugIns. Wenn ich irgendwann mal den VE brauchen sollte, schau ich's mir vielleicht an, ansonsten, warte auf das Release  :wink:


----------



## foobar (6. Jul 2008)

http://divby0.blogspot.com/2008/07/visual-editor-for-eclipse-34-ganymede.html


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (11. Jul 2008)

Ich habe Ganymed ausprobiert und einiges, wie z.B. der neue Update-Dialog ist sehr gut. Andererseits bin ich auf ein ziemlich seltsames "Verhalten" gestoßen (http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic72020_ganymed-encoding-problem.html). Ganymed ignoriert scheinbar das im Betriebssystem eingestellt Encoding. Ist das bereits jemandem aufgefallen?


----------

